# Aplicar a ou Aplicar em



## Carisma

Pessoal,

Tenho uma dúvida e embora tenha pesquisado no dicionàrio, fico na confussão. Como vocês diriam, levando em conta o estilo ou gramática geral do português do Brasil, aplicar a ou aplicar em de acordo com as frases a seguir:


A resolução jà foi aprovada e vai ser aplicada em todos os pagamentos de juros ocorridos a partir de 1º de janeiro de 2013.

A resolução jà foi aprovada e vai ser aplicada a todos os pagamentos de juros ocorridos a partir de 1º de janeiro de 2013


Estas medidas de relatório aplicam também nos portfólios de investimento

Estas medidas de relatório aplicam também aos portfólios de investimento


Obrigadíssima!!


----------



## Carfer

Em ambos os casos, de preferência '_aplicar *a*'._ São coisas imateriais e não lugares. Seria mais comum dizer, por exemplo, '_O verniz será aplicado na porta', _porque se trata do sítio onde será aplicado. No caso dos pagamentos e dos portfólios, '_*a*_' é muito mais frequente. Não são propriamente lugares e julgo que é essa a razão pela qual '_a_' é preferida.
Atenção que na segunda frase é '_aplica-*se*'.

_P.S. Só agora reparei que queria o português do Brasil. Espero por opinião de um brasileiro.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Carfer!!! Sim, vamos esperar resposta de um brasileiro porque talvez no Brasil se diga desse jeito, ou seja, "em"...
A respeito do segunda frase... deve ser obrigatoriamente "aplicar-se", ou seja, reflexivo?
Abraço e obrigada!!


----------



## Carfer

Carisma said:


> Obrigada, Carfer!!! Sim, vamos esperar resposta de um brasileiro porque talvez no Brasil se diga desse jeito, ou seja, "em"...
> A respeito do segunda frase... deve ser obrigatoriamente "aplicar-se", ou seja, reflexivo?
> Abraço e obrigada!!



No português de Portugal, sim. Repare, até, que na frase inicial se usou '_ser aplicado'_


----------



## Carisma

Pois é, porém minha dúvida é se pode, também, ser usado sem o pronome reflexivo!! Abraço e obrigada!!


----------



## Alentugano

Carisma said:


> Pois é, porém minha dúvida é se pode, também, ser usado sem o pronome reflexivo!! Abraço e obrigada!!



Apesar de no Brasil haver uma tendência para suprimir certos reflexivos, principalmente na linguagem informal/coloquial, julgo que neste caso o "se" é necessário. Mas eu sou português, será melhor esperar pela opinião de um forero brasileiro.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Alentugano!!!!


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Em ambos os casos, de preferência '_aplicar *a*'._ São coisas imateriais e não lugares. Seria mais comum dizer, por exemplo, '_O verniz será aplicado na porta', _porque se trata do sítio onde será aplicado. No caso dos pagamentos e dos portfólios, '_*a*_' é muito mais frequente. Não são propriamente lugares e julgo que é essa a razão pela qual '_a_' é preferida.
> Atenção que na segunda frase é '_aplica-*se*'._
> P.S. Só agora reparei que queria o português do Brasil. Espero por opinião de um brasileiro.


É igualzinho...

A resolução jà foi aprovada e vai ser aplicada a todos os pagamentos de juros ocorridos a partir de 1º de janeiro de 2013.
Estas medidas de relatório aplicam-se também aos portfólios de investimento.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> É igualzinho...
> 
> A resolução jà foi aprovada e vai ser aplicada a todos os pagamentos de juros ocorridos a partir de 1º de janeiro de 2013.
> Estas medidas de relatório aplicam-se também aos portfólios de investimento.



Sem querer complicar a vida à Carisma, há um caso em que a regra que enunciei não funciona e em que '_aplicar_' não é reflexivo: '_Apliquei as minhas poupanças em acções' (empregar, investir), _por exemplo.


----------



## Carisma

Excelente, Carfer e Anaczz, muito claro, obrigada!!! Abraço!!


----------



## Maric Ol

Olá, pessoal!

Como ficaria então no caso de "força aplicada" ao dente ou no dente?
Sei que, pelo que foi discutido até agora, o correto seria em, já que é um objeto concreto e não abstrato.
Porém, estou trabalhando com um texto que usa o tempo todo "aplicar aos dentes", o que me deixou na dúvida.
Além disso, o Dicionário Gramatical de Verbos do Francisco da Silva Borba (sobre o português usado no BR), dá as duas formas como corretas, mesmo em frases com objetos concretos (o que vai determinar quando usar o quê, é o contexto).
Por ex., "aplicar o verniz na porta", mas "aplicar o ouvido à porta".
E no caso de aplicar força(s) a/em alguma coisa?
Obrigada desde já!

Maric Ol


----------



## Carfer

Maric Ol said:


> Olá, pessoal!
> 
> Como ficaria então no caso de "força aplicada" ao dente ou no dente?
> Sei que, pelo que foi discutido até agora, o correto seria em, já que é um objeto concreto e não abstrato.
> Porém, estou trabalhando com um texto que usa o tempo todo "aplicar aos dentes", o que me deixou na dúvida.
> Além disso, o Dicionário Gramatical de Verbos do Francisco da Silva Borba (sobre o português usado no BR), dá as duas formas como corretas, mesmo em frases com objetos concretos (o que vai determinar quando usar o quê, é o contexto).
> Por ex., "aplicar o verniz na porta", mas "aplicar o ouvido à porta".
> E no caso de aplicar força(s) a/em alguma coisa?
> Obrigada desde já!
> 
> Maric Ol



Neste caso, não faria distinção. Ambas são correctas também no português de Portugal. Se podemos falar em regra, então temos de admitir que é bastante fluida. Acho que todos nós sabemos o que podemos usar e o que não podemos e quando, enquanto falantes nativos, mas daí a que consigamos ajustar tudo a uma forma única...


----------



## WELLINGTON JR

Perdão a todos, mas não há pronome reflexivo aqui. O que temos é uma partícula apassivadora. Trata-se de uma forma mais elaborada de voz passiva. 

"Aplicam-se" equivale a "são aplicados", de forma que a frase "Estas medidas de relatório aplicam-se também aos portfólios de investimento" pode também ser "Estas medidas de relatório são também aplicadas aos portfólios de investimento". 

Seria reflexivo no caso de "Aplicam-se as injeções de insulina diariamente".


----------



## Carfer

Tem toda a razão no caso proposto. No exemplo que deu, porém, também não é reflexivo, as injecções não se aplicam a si próprias, são aplicadas.


----------



## WELLINGTON JR

Como não? As injeções não são o sujeito aqui, mas o objeto. Usemos o mesmo raciocínio da substituição e teremos "eles aplicam as injeções de insulina em si mesmos diariamente". É ou não é reflexivo?


----------



## Carfer

Depende do significado que atribuir à frase. Se é esse que lhe dá, tem razão, mas, sem mais,  se mantiver a redacção original, há ambiguidade e precisa de expressar o sujeito para a desfazer. É certo que, se se tratar de diabéticos, o habitual é serem eles próprios a injectar-se, mas nem toda a gente sabe disso ou repara que pode ser essa a situação, como foi o meu caso. Aliás, afora o facto de ser o cenário mais comum, quem nos diz que realmente é essa a situação? Se, efectivamente, me precipitei a afirmar que é uma construção passiva, também não pode ser peremptório em afirmar que o verbo é reflexivo.


----------



## WELLINGTON JR

Concordo.


----------

